# Were Home!



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Just got back from KC with two cute little malts turned over to AMAR for placement. Their Mom and Dad had to go into a nursing home. Just letting them chillax for the rest of the weekend before heading to the vet. The little girl Abby is very cute and boy Jack is very wrapped up in his chew and will not pose for a picture right now......but I will post more when they get their beauty rest and a trip to Spa Leanne. 

The road Kings and Queens









Abby....she has such a babydoll face









And here is Sir Jack


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

What cuties!!!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

It always breaks my heart when I hear of an elderly person that is left with no choice other than to surrender their beloved fluffs. It's so very sad. 
I am sure that those sweet little ones will find a good home. I hope that they can remain together.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Agree, the poor little ones do not know what happened to their love of an owner. So very sad but I hope they find a new home and they can stay together.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

littlefluffbabies said:


> It always breaks my heart when I hear of an elderly person that is left with no choice other than to surrender their beloved fluffs. It's so very sad.
> I am sure that those sweet little ones will find a good home. I hope that they can remain together.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





mdbflorida said:


> Agree, the poor little ones do not know what happened to their love of an owner. So very sad but I hope they find a new home and they can stay together.


It breaks my heart, too. Even though I, too, am sure they will find a good home ... it's got to be heartbreaking to the couple who went into the nursing home ... and, confusing for the fluff babies ... wondering where their mommy and daddy went.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

It's always sad when a family can't keep their babies, but thank goodness for rescue.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

They are precious!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I bet the owners are so sad to be parted from their sweet babies  . Are there plans to keep the pair together? I will pray that they will not be parted and that their forever family will love them so much that they will even take them to go see their other parents at the nursing home. What a gift of love that would be for everyone!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh I bet the owners are so sad to be parted from their sweet babies  . Are there plans to keep the pair together? I will pray that they will not be parted and that their forever family will love them so much that they will even take them to go see their other parents at the nursing home. What a gift of love that would be for everyone!


Yes, my thoughts and prayers, too.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Funny thing...they have been together for 3 years and not really bonded. They tolerate each other. Jack seems to be a one dog kind of guy. He has found a nice home on my husbands lap. Time will tell....if they are meant to go together they will go together. I will keep evaluating. They are very laid back and have adjusted well for 1 day. I do not think they were a priority and are really enjoying all the attention. So glad we have them here!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My Miss Bow had a older mom and dad, they both passed away, she was in the house for days before someone came to check on her dad and her, I get angry when I see older people (70) or older with a puppy, what on earth are they thinking:w00t: my Miss Bow grieved for months she missed her dad, it took us a year before she finally realized we were her forever mommy and daddy. My heart breaks for the two precious little ones you have, I do hope they keep them together when they adopt them out.
My husband and I are in our early 60's, if we were to get another fluff we would have to get one soon, I would never want to leave my baby alone

I realize the older couple didn't realize they would be going to a nursing home and I am sure they miss their fluffs, forgive me if I sound cold but I lived watching my Miss Bow struggle for a year and grieved so, it broke my heart, I really wish people would think things out before they get a puppy when they are older, their are so many that are older that needs homes and would be perfect for a older family


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Such a sad thing to happen. . . poor babies. I pray to God that I outlive both of mine, but we have no assurance of anything. I can't imagine anyone would love them as we do. Life is so unpredictable.
Sending up loving prayers for wisdom and good family or families---as is decided for what is best for these 2 "orphans." They are both adorable.
Also, just want to say that we tried to rescue before we got both of ours but the rescue agency would not let us adopt to outside the US. I fought them for about 3 wks. but they would not relent. We were able earlier to rescue from this same group, but the leadership changed & the rest is history.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Matilda's mommy said:


> My Miss Bow had a older mom and dad, they both passed away, she was in the house for days before someone came to check on her dad and her, I get angry when I see older people (70) or older with a puppy, what on earth are they thinking:w00t: my Miss Bow grieved for months she missed her dad, it took us a year before she finally realized we were her forever mommy and daddy. My heart breaks for the two precious little ones you have, I do hope they keep them together when they adopt them out.
> My husband and I are in our early 60's, if we were to get another fluff we would have to get one soon, I would never want to leave my baby alone
> 
> I realize the older couple didn't realize they would be going to a nursing home and I am sure they miss their fluffs, forgive me if I sound cold but I lived watching my Miss Bow struggle for a year and grieved so, it broke my heart, I really wish people would think things out before they get a puppy when they are older, their are so many that are older that needs homes and would be perfect for a older family


First of all they don't say how old the couple is who went to the nursing home. Secondly maybe when you reach the OLD age of 70 you will think differently. You say you are in your early 60's, you don't know what can happen to you. You can die as much as some one who is 70. I know. We lost our preferred niece in April and she was one month short of being 60. Her mother is over 80. I hope that we will have 10 more good years in front of us, but who knows. Anything can happen. Charlie will be taken care off. If something happens to us, he has a home at my daughter's house. He will be loved as much as with us. But Charlie will be our last dog.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Leanne- thanks so much for getting and fostering them. They're adorable and whomever adopts them will be very lucky. Sad about the couple but you never know, they may have been declining physically and mentally for a while and not give these two the attention, especially physically, they deserved. Hard to say.


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

If I were independently wealthy, I think I'd have 1/2 dozen little fluffs running around. I do hope they will find good homes. Who could resist those little faces?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Breaks my heart to hear when seniors cannot take the dog with them! to bad that someone that lives near by where they are, could take the dogs in and take them to visit them in the home where they are. They are just really sweet little ones!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

*I tink we found a new Mommy!*

Jack and Abby have been adjusting very well. Both are very sweet in different ways. Big Vet visit tomorrow to get them up to date. The good news is a new Mom is coming back to see them again tomorrow night. She would like to bring them home together! I have checked things out it to looks like a good fit. Hoping it all works out but if not they will always have a home at our house! 

ps: Jack and Abby are Mz Kitty approved. Thats saying a lot...I trust Mz wisdom!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Leanne - they're so darn cute. She'll be a very lucky woman. Hope it goes well.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh they are soo sweet!! Hope they find that perfect forever home.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Leanne, you are awesome! These cuties will find the love they need soon 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Keeping fingers, toes and paws crossed here, hoping it is a great fit! :grouphug:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

*Good news!*

Visit with new Mom went fantastic.....busy day with Vet visit and shots. Both Abby and Jack got a good report from Vet. Just need to get the dentals done next week and they will be with their new Mom by Thursday!

What a great match.....she wants to come visit with them as much as possible until Thursday.

Thanks all for the prayers and well wishes.....the chain works.

Now I have room for the next angels!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Wonderful - thank you for helping these babies find their new home!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Leanne said:


> Visit with new Mom went fantastic.....busy day with Vet visit and shots. Both Abby and Jack got a good report from Vet. Just need to get the dentals done next week and they will be with their new Mom by Thursday!
> 
> What a great match.....she wants to come visit with them as much as possible until Thursday.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::chili::thumbsup::chili::thumbsup::chili: awesome! So glad that it was great match all around :wub:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

*Were Home for good!*

Jack and Abby said goodbye to our little pack tonight and headed home with their new Mom! So happy and so sad at the same time. But I get to fursit them when Mom goes on vacation. What a great experience this has been! And I now have a new friend! 

Heres to Jack and Abby!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Leanne said:


> Jack and Abby said goodbye to our little pack tonight and headed home with their new Mom! So happy and so sad at the same time. But I get to fursit them when Mom goes on vacation. What a great experience this has been! And I now have a new friend!
> 
> Heres to Jack and Abby!
> 
> View attachment 165354


Bless you, Leanne! And, to their new Mom, too!

Jack and Abby are both so adorable. I am so happy to hear they will be staying together in their new forever home. I look at the pictures of Jack ... and into his eyes ... and, I can't help but feel that he must have been confused and sad as to why his first mom and dad were no longer there. 

Thank goodness you were there for Jack and Abby ... you are an Earth Angel, too. Thank you, Leanne, for sharing the picture of Jack and Abby with their new Mom. It's easy to see in the photo that she will be a loving and devoted Mommy to both of them. And, that when their new Mom goes on vacation ... you still get to fursit for them!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That is so wonderful! Thank you for doing this for these precious babies!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Leanne said:


> Jack and Abby said goodbye to our little pack tonight and headed home with their new Mom! So happy and so sad at the same time. But I get to fursit them when Mom goes on vacation. What a great experience this has been! And I now have a new friend!
> 
> Heres to Jack and Abby!
> 
> That's one of the great things about rescue, you meet the nicest people. Bless you for what you do.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are sweeties. Looks like they wete loved and well cared for. AMAR will have no problem placing them in a new loving home. Hope they can stay together.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so happy to hear that those little ones are able to stay together. They've already had to go through so much change. I still feel sad for the old couple that could no longer care for them , but how wonderful that they could stay together. I'm sure that it makes the loss of them just a little bit easier.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a wonderful story with a wonderful ending! And you're their Angel!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

What a happy ending! Thanks Leann for making this possible!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I love it that they can stay together!!!!!! I still feel sad for the couple that had to give them up.
I hope this lady will join SM & we can follow these 2 little babies!


----------

